# 1128 Pivoting Scraper Pain in the



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am having all kinds of problems with my Pivoting scraper has any one else had any. I have 25 to 30 hrs. of use and in wet heavy snow that came off the garage roof I only bit off 18 in width and then the wet heavy snow got between the pivoting scraper and bucket and moved the arm over so it was scraping on the auger.

Then the wet snow freezes between the body and scraper and this is what happens.


So I am thinking of getting a scraper from a 1028 and going old school solid any ideas.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have spoke to my dealer and he has ordered a scraper for a 1028 and I will buy they will remove the pivoting scraper and install for free.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

The best thing I did since I bought my 1128 was to ditch the pivoting scrapper. All factory parts looks like new. Love my Toro again.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Looks good!


Much better for me here, I am sure just the wet heavy snow from Garage roof with some Ice that caused my problems. Used 1128 for about 2 to 3 hrs this week and no problems just a big smile from me. I guess if one can have troubles it is me:facepalm_zpsdj194qh. Savage have you decided on which one to get yet??


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hanky said:


> Much better for me here, I am sure just the wet heavy snow from Garage roof with some Ice that caused my problems. Used 1128 for about 2 to 3 hrs this week and no problems just a big smile from me. I guess if one can have troubles it is me:facepalm_zpsdj194qh. Savage have you decided on which one to get yet??


I think I did and I sent you a message a bit ago. Check it when you can.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it would be nice if there was a way to lock the pivoting scraper for times when you don't need it to pivot


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This is the wet heavy snow that caused my problems except on the other side of garage on deck.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice Hanky - Pitched good enough that you won't need a roof rake :-/


----------

